# 75 gallon stocking list



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

So I currently have a juvenile JD in a 40g breeder he is about 4-5" and I have purchased a 75gallon tank to move him into. I was wondering what other cichlid tank mates I could put with him in there. JD, salvini, GT? JD, salvini, firemouth? JD, GT, firemouth? I'm open to any other suggestions aswell. I also have 3 picture catfish for the tank, they live wth the JD now.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Best chance for long term success would probably be JD and one other cichlid. I had a female JD with a female GT in a 75 and they got along but had a firemouth and it fought nonstop with the GT so swapped the firemouth for a sal and my JD killed the sal within 5 minutes. It's really going to depend on the personality of the fish and like with all cichlids it's trial and error


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

if there were to be only two cichlids in the tank, one being the JD i already have what would you suggest the tank mate being?


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking at your title, is your JD an Electric Blue JD or a standard JD? Because that changes the answer significantly.


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a regular male JD. I was also thinking possibly a green Texas cichlid


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

75g is very restrictive to try mixing aggressive, territorial cichlids. GT is quite unlikely to work. They aren't in CA aggression league. Look to much like JD color wise too. Another green/blueish fish would be a fail I think. Never a guarantee, you would have to try. Odds against I think, especially if JD is on the grumpy side


----------



## EBJDking (Aug 23, 2017)

Okay so what are some suggestions which was the reason for the postin the first place. I appreciate the knowledge on which fish won't work but doesn't help me in my process in finding a suitable tank mate. If you have suggestions on fish that DO work in this set up I'd really appreciate it. I'd like to have at least 1 other cichlid in there and I am open to suggestions. I am postponing moving the JD to the tank until I can place the other cichlid tank mate in at the same time. Would a JD and 2 or 3 firemouths work? JD salvini? I love my JD and would like to get a suitable tank mate. I have considered even a breeding pair of JD's but I have had them in the past and would really prefer some diversity and gainin experience with other fish. Why I was interested in Green terror and green trxas cichlid.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't have any experience with Texas cichlids but I think a GT or sal would be ok with your JD. Getting a female would probably help but either way try to get one the same size as your JD


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Firemouth might work if it was bigger than the JD at the time they were introduced


----------

